# Irish Folk / Pub / Drinking songs?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im going to a St Patrick's day pub night in the village hall. Ive been asked if I would bring a guitar and bang out a few traditional Irish songs, not sure if anyone else is bringing anything or not. Now I used to go to Ireland a lot and played in a lot of session bands where you just join in but I suddenly realised I was probably pissed most of the time and cannot remember hardly any of the names of the songs. You just kind of play along. A lot of the chords are the same anyway. 

This is the handful I have remembered but I could do with a few others that English people at least will have heard of. Any suggestions / additions?

Whiskey in the jar
The wild mountain Thyme (Will ye go lassie go)
Irish rover
Wild rover
Molly Malone (bit slow but ill jazz it up)
SEVEN DRUNKEN NIGHTS


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If you ever go across the sea to Ireland.
Paddy McGinties goat.
Oh Danny boy.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Classic here Barry that would suit your gravely voice.






Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Or my hometown......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Or my hometown......


Even looks like a young you Terry :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You know as many as I do Baz.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Your links are not working Terry but I googled them. Never heard them before. Im hoping ill find some that I remember but didnt know the names of. You know the ones you sing along to and get the chords and words wrong in the pub.

Whaddaya mean Gravely voice? Aldo on Fruitcakes keeps telling me I sound like a Choirboy! 

Maybe ill just get them to bring their own song list and ill just play the chords for the five I posted as they are all pretty much the same. 

Im trying to steer away from slow ballad folk songs as they tend to be ones people will have to sit quietly and listen to and nobody needs to hear me singing Danny Boy FFS! Need to be lively. or ill make em lively. Im resisting the temptation to take an electric guitar.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's one:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! WTF have I done? 

I think the ones we are looking for are the ones that English Tourists will know which is probably the few that Ive already listed. Ill just play them over and over again. By the time i get to the last one they will have forgotten the first.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here we go!! 

:headbang: Need a rock version?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

The Sash my Father Wore.

The Green Grassy Slopes of the Boyne.

The Crimson Banner.

The Orange and the Blue.

The Battle of the Boyne.

The Old Orange Flute.

They should bring the house down.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Suggestion aren't exactly coming thick and fast so here's a few suggestions that you can practice with before tonight.
https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=Irish+songs&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8. >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Suggestion aren't exactly coming thick and fast so here's a few suggestions that you can practice with before tonight.
> https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=Irish+songs&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8. >


Its not until the 16th Jan so plenty of time. I wont bother rehearsing anything, Ill just make sure they are in the right key so that I dont sound like a strangled cat, print a load of song sheets out and bash away.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Drew said:


> The Sash my Father Wore.
> 
> The Green Grassy Slopes of the Boyne.
> 
> ...


Need a flute band and a long July day for that lot.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Its not until the 16th Jan so plenty of time. I wont bother rehearsing anything, Ill just make sure they are in the right key so that I dont sound like a strangled cat, print a load of song sheets out and bash away.


Oh silly me, getting muddled with the 1st March when it was Welsh day.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

17th. Paddy's Day. Green hair, green beer, silly hats.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get off the Stove Granny, you’re too Old to Ride the Range. 🎵🎶


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And here's a little Chinese song. Tu Ning.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

erneboy said:


> And here's a little Chinese song. Tu Ning.


Didn't Wayne King do cover to that.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't see that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> 17th. Paddy's Day. Green hair, green beer, silly hats.


Presume they are having it on the 16th as the 17th is a Sunday which is odd as no fecker works here I am sure. sorry "To be sure, so it is so it isnt". See Im learning the language already.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> Didn't Wayne King do cover to that.


Just up Barry´s street is Wayne King Music.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hat: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fancy-Dres...51708686&sr=8-5&keywords=st+patricks+day+hats


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> Presume they are having it on the 16th as the 17th is a Sunday which is odd as no fecker works here I am sure. sorry "To be sure, so it is so it isnt". See Im learning the language already.


Fecker.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drew said:


> The Sash my Father Wore.
> 
> The Green Grassy Slopes of the Boyne.
> 
> ...


This version of The Sash with a Scottish connection Drew.






Terry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

dghr272 said:


> This version of The Sash with a Scottish connection Drew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have all the Irish (both Republican and Orange) recordings on Cassette Tape. I "friend" borrowed them to put onto a memory stick, I've never seen him or my recordings since. Before that they were recorded and re-recorded 100's of times.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's one I like






Or perhaps something from The Pogues?

Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry


Be careful not to play some 'Partisan' ones, of either shade, as I would hate you to get knee-capped since your knees are bad enough already!


Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Fecker.


I can do the accent an all, look. DRiiiiiiiiiink!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jack's looking well there, so he is.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You can't go wrong with this one , it's become a pub
anthem.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> You can't go wrong with this one , it's become a pub
> anthem.


There ya go Baz, the music man has arrived, he'll give you some good tips. :grin2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

..and for a slow song , this one always gets them. ( well maybe not so much when I'm singing it ha ha )


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

...or this one.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Fecker.


The other overused Irish word "eejit". :serious::serious::serious:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for those Alan (Gretchibald). A lot of the videos on this thread are not working for me, I had to google them. They keep saying unavailable, are they working for everyone else? Loved your live performance (That one did work).

I really like Galway Girl, love it. I might have a stab at learning that. Not sure about the other two. Reminded me of when I was young and fit I used to work now and again in Galway. Lovely place. Nobody will believe this but I used to jog around Galway bay and even knew a Galway Girl or two.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

All work for me Barry.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Get their feet tapping.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here you go! They just need jazzing up a bit.

How about a Polish (I think) version of Molly Malone?






Or


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Here you go! They just need jazzing up a bit.
> 
> How about a Polish (I think) version of Molly Malone?
> 
> ...


His voice just isn't the same as Ronnie Drew's or Luke Kelly's.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah but they have proper guitars!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Yeah but they have proper guitars!


They wouldn't need them if they had a Barney McKenna and an Eamon Campbell.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

To see both in action




Go from about 2 mins in.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Basia confirms it is Polish and asks who are the band?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Basia confirms it is Polish and asks who are the band?


They are actually called "Molly Malones" from Gizycko , Masuria , Poland. A Celtic Punk band.

https://www.facebook.com/MollyMalonesGizycko/?ref=page_internal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cronkle said:


> To see both in action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive (from after two minutes) but I hate to say it but Im really not a fan of the Banjo.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Impressive (from after two minutes) but I hate to say it but Im really not a fan of the Banjo.


Well, it does require some skill.:kiss:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Forgot about this one , popular in Ulster.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We forgot this one.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You need a bit of helium in a balloon to get through that one Barry, 😂 don't know if it mixes well with Guinness though. 😡Might turn you into a grumpy old man.

The end of that one always brings a tear. 😢 aah.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> You need a bit of helium in a balloon to get through that one Barry, 😂 don't know if it mixes well with Guinness though. 😡*Might turn you into a grumpy old man*.
> 
> The end of that one always brings a tear. 😢 aah.


Have you not seen the Brexit thread. :surprise::grin2:

Terry


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

You need a bit of Rebel

Boys of the Old Brigade
The Foggy Dew
Four Green Fields
Grace
Streets of New York
Merry Poughboy


----------

